# Any slotcar tracks in CT.?...........



## phil614 (Aug 20, 2003)

I am thinking about checking out either 1/24th scale or HO tracks.......Any tracks running in CT.?........ Just curious; Any help would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
Where are you in CT?

From what I understand, there is a comercial raceway on the grounds of the Stafford Motor Speedway. But I haven't been to it yet.

I race 1:32 stuff with a few guys in the area too.
Greg


----------



## phil614 (Aug 20, 2003)

There is no slot car track at Stafford Speedway.....I know that because I race RC cars at KN at Stafford Speedway. I live in Manchester CT................ Thanx


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
That's interesting?! The people at the Time Machine in Manchester had told us that 1 opened up there recently?! We had planned on taking a ride out there, so I glad we didn't.

We do race 1:32 slots on most Saturdays so if you are interested in that, please let me know.
Greg


----------



## ho_racer (Mar 10, 2007)

There's a place in Plainville, CT called Rapid Raceways. You can check it out at their web site www.rapidraceways.com. Rick, the owner, is a real nice guy.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

If you are interested in HO, their are a few home tracks around. There are tracks in East Haven and Windsor. For more info check out the following clubs
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HOCOCSLOTCARRACING/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEWENGLANDHOPROCIRCUIT/

There also used to be a track in Windham but I dont have any info on that.

Edited to add that both Windsor and East Haven are both commercial quality tracks.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

ho_racer said:


> There's a place in Plainville, CT called Rapid Raceways. You can check it out at their web site www.rapidraceways.com. Rick, the owner, is a real nice guy.


So, are you a Connecticut guy, HO? Where abouts?


----------

